# [ROM] LG P350 (Swift ME, Optimus ME) CyanogenMod 7.2-RC0 unnoficial port



## pax0r (Feb 13, 2012)

Unofficial source port of CyanogenMod 7.2-RC0 for Swift Me (P350, pecan)

DISCLAIMER: I am not responsible for bricked devices or any damage caused by this ROM










*It's testing and still WIP release so there still could be bugs.*

This is compiled from sources (not ported binaries) version of CM 7.2 done by me using some of drapalyuk work.
In my opinion is much smoother and responsive than the 7.1 version (I did not tested ported 7.2 as I don't trust ported versions xd).
If you were using 7.1 version you dont need to make a wipe but it is advised - otherwise it is obligatory.

Rom is using my kernel in version specifc for this ROM.
Please do not use any other kernel as it may cause problems with camera and video playback

Working
Almost everything including:
Bluetooth
USB thether with stock app
Haptic feedback (thanks to cjr123)
Camera preview & video
Headset button
Charger mode
Not working

Some problems with BT audio on phone call
*Instalation:*

Download zip to your phone
Get the Custom Recovery for p350
Reboot into recovery
Backup your whole phone (if you like risk you can ommit this step







)
Wipe data, cache and dalivk cache (You dont need to if you are upgrading from previous release - but it may cause some bugs so it is advised anyway)
Choose Flash zip menu
Flash downloaded zip
Reboot and enjoy
Also you may need to install Google Apps to have Android Market & other google applictions from here: http://wiki.cyanogen...ion/Google_Apps

DOWNLOAD: http://depositfiles.com/files/dj7sriaq3 
*If you like my work and want to support it consider donating







*

All the sources are here: https://github.com/pax0r/


----------



## pax0r (Feb 13, 2012)

CHANGELOG:

*05.03.2012*
http://depositfiles.com/files/dj7sriaq3
CM7.2 version bumb to RC1
Fixed stability issues (crashes and stucks on pinguin logo)
*27.02.2012*
http://depositfiles....files/1mdk09ptr
Newest CM7.2 repo sync ( fixing alarm bug )
Changing radio volume works once again
Working charger mode (offline charging)!
*13.02.2012*
http://depositfiles....files/0vcpb5195
Newest CM7.2 repo sync (as allways)
Fixed haptic feedback broken in previous release
New touchscreen driver with improved multitouch and added pressure sensitivity (details here (multitouch) and here (pressure sens)
Working headset button!
*03.02.2012*
http://depositfiles....files/lj1vvp562

Fixed touchscreen lag caused by previous release
*02.02.2012*
http://depositfiles....files/wgzvuvvss

Latest CM7.2 source updates featuring for example fancy animations from ICS








Camera FPS fix (thanks to danieliop)
Few tweaks in kernel
USB Tethering now working on 100%
Keylayouts cleaned up (this should resolve issues with BT keyboards)
Changes in BT - to verify if they do something








*21.01.2012*
http://hotfile.com/d...d-2101.zip.html

Working camera preview and video playback
Working haptic feedback (thanks to cjr123)
Open Source gralloc
Few tweaks in kernel
Latest CM7.2 source updates
*16.01.2012*
http://hotfile.com/d...signed.zip.html

Bluetooth now working
USB Tethering working
New libaudio
kernel in Lite version for better compability
*15.01.2012*

Initital release based on http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1293188
CM in 7.2-RC0 version


----------



## himuratengu (Mar 10, 2012)

The soft rommanager and all recognize it as optimus x2. With this rom. Also overheated and hung the phone


----------



## RonG (Mar 22, 2012)

himuratengu said:


> The soft rommanager and all recognize it as optimus x2. With this rom. Also overheated and hung the phone


are you talking about optimus 2x '?


----------

